# .6mm vs .7mm simple shot premium latex vs theraband gold



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

Fowler's and Simple Shot are both currently out of .6mm premium black latex and I'm wondering if this might be a sweet spot for a smooth draw with 3/8" steel or clay shot (given the right taper). Would .7mm be just as good? And I'm also looking into theraband gold because it's cheaper and people seem to like it but I'm not sure about inconsistencies in the material's thickness. If it turns out .7mm is also great, how do you find it compares to gold?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I confess! I have skipped the .60mm Simple_Shot.

I do prefer the .50 to the .70 for light ammo - 1/4-inch steel about 16 grains, 9.5mm clay about 18 grains, and 3/8 steel about 54 grains. But I do use narrower cuts of latex for the quarters and clay than the 3/8 steel.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm really new to this so bear that in mind but it seems to me .7 is too much band for the 3/8 steel unless you go with nearly no taper and as far as weight goes the 1/2" clay is about the same as 3/8 steel. I found .6 does indeed throw 3/8 well but so does .55 Precise. Theraband is definitely a stretchier feel but slower and I have not shot it enough to make any comment on longevity or consistency.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have used the Simpleshot 0.5 quite a bit for 3/8" steel, it has been very good for 3/8" and 5/16" steel for me. Same for Precise 0.5 which I am currently using for 3/8" steel. I usually use something like a 25-20 or 27-18 taper, cut for ~500% elongation. I short draw to 28-29" and this gets 3/8" moving pretty well for me (~220-230 fps) and really zips 5/16" (~250+ fps). Also does really well with clay balls. Heavier bands will get the 3/8" up over 250 fps for me but I like the easier draw of the 0.5 that I can shoot for a long time without getting tired. Plus, my heavy setups shoot 7/16" steel around 225 fps, so the 3/8" from 0.5's have pretty much the same trajectory. So I can practice with that for hours and have the same flight path and aiming when I pull a heavy hitter out.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

For 3/8 .5 is good but I've had best results with .55 and ,6. The .7 is doable but you will have a harder draw weight and louder/snappier shot, but not likely to have significantly faster speed. I was using Simple Shot .6 with 3/8 and getting over 240 fps. As long as you are not looking for fastest speed possible, I would look into the .55 and .6 options. Any slingshot specific elastic will outperform TBG by a long shot.


----------

